# Convict pair?



## Austins (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello all,

I recently bought two convicts that I was told were male and female. I know that the female convicts have orange bellies. Today, I saw that, what I thought was my male had orange on his bellie.

Can you help me sex these convicts? They did the lip lock thing, so I thought that I had a pair.

Heres what I think is my female.. 









And my male..


----------



## Austins (Jan 8, 2011)

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

looks like a male to me..they can get some orange coloring as well but its nothing like the females.
Females have a more bowed forehead males are more sloped.


----------

